# Grandma cat takes over nursing,



## Iru (Apr 20, 2021)

Grandma usually don't like her daughter much, but now daughter has 3 kittens and grandma (most likely also pregnant) took over today and is cleaning and nursing the kittens (about 2 weeks old).
Daughter cat is mighty confused but don't mind much.
Currently all 5 are in one box.

Is this ok?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

That sounds like common behavior. Sometimes a cat will take over a litter if the mother is inexperienced.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had that happen before when I was into breeding and showing.......I think it's wonderful, everyone is happy and purring and no fighting, and kitties get well fed and groomed.


----------

